# What's your #1 name for any MAC product?



## user2 (May 30, 2005)

I think I like Electric Eel, Sumptuous Olive and Flash of Flesh!

Lemme hear yours!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 30, 2005)

Cockatease


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 30, 2005)

cockatease, flash of flesh, purrr, femme noir,mink pink and divine lime


----------



## askewchick (May 30, 2005)

Tartlette, Flash of Flesh, Dainty Cake and Cockatease.


----------



## Oonie (May 30, 2005)

Cha Ching
Parfait Armour
Oh Baby
Aquadisiac


----------



## mac_obsession (May 30, 2005)

haha

I love naked lunch...cockatease, hot poppy, foxy lady...they have the most amazing names...


----------



## Shawna (May 30, 2005)

It's funny because I really like a lot of other makeup brands ( I love make up for ever) but I continually find myself buying mac because I love the names for stuff.  It just isn't the same when you buy turquoise #75.  I guess I just love assigning identities to things.  I think my favorite name is cockatease even though I didn't get it.


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 30, 2005)

Swish,Swimming,Tilt..the E/S names are so funny


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (May 30, 2005)

I think Frankly Scarlet is my fave (I love Gone With The Wind lol) and I also love Prrr 

xx


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 30, 2005)

Patina (just sounds so pretty!),Phoolf! and Oh Baby


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 31, 2005)

Primpin' Golden Kitty
Gigglefest
Prrr
Beauté


----------



## midnightlouise (May 31, 2005)

I really like Deckchair.  Only MAC would name stuff after furniture lol!

I think they need to come up with something called Lampshade....


----------



## MACreation (Jun 3, 2005)

Minted (POOF!!.. you've just been minted..lol....)
Parfait Amour (sounds like a dessert)
Prrr (Grrr....)


----------



## Celina (Jun 3, 2005)

Nymphette, Cockatease, Shimmermoss, Prrr


----------



## Star (Jun 3, 2005)

Film Noir
Vegas Volt
Kid Kat
La La Lady
High Bred Red

the ist goes on!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 3, 2005)

Nymphette, Cockatease, Shroom. All the names are unique


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 3, 2005)

peacocky, cockatease, nymphette! cute =)


----------



## eponine (Jun 3, 2005)

glama ray. it appeals to my dorkiness.


----------



## user2 (Jun 3, 2005)

oh yeah glama ray! I think I have to call my next animal like that!
I'm thinking of buying a fish tank and call every fish like one of my e/s!!! (which means I have to buy more and more fishes everytime a new collection pops out!)


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 3, 2005)

*My Favs...*

Pervette
B-Cup
Squirt
Nymphette
Pink Couture


----------



## alt629 (Jun 3, 2005)

I used to like B-Cup and Underage because when I started buying MAC I was so amused that my purchases were autobiographical... but then my boobs grew and I got older... so there goes that.


----------



## eponine (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_oh yeah glama ray! I think I have to call my next animal like that!
I'm thinking of buying a fish tank and call every fish like one of my e/s!!! (which means I have to buy more and more fishes everytime a new collection pops out!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
that is such an adorable idea. 
i would have about 50 fish if i tried that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 4, 2005)

Parrot, Canary Yellow, Mothbrown. Parrot is my favorite name. they matched that name to the eyeshadow SO WELL. i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like the ones that have something to do with animals i guess!


----------



## Shine (Oct 20, 2005)

*What are your favorite MAC color names?*

I like
For e/s:

Casino- a golden lustre e/s that came out with Lustrevision
Sushi Flower- love the color and the name
Jasmine
Lustreleaf 
Shadowy Lady


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 20, 2005)

I love Twillery...for some reason I think the name really suits the color.

And I love the name Mulch.  Not sure why, I just think it's a great name for that color.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 20, 2005)

Entice
Prrr
Black Tied
Surreal
Frolick


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

Ooh, this one's easy...I love the provocative names. Because I'm anything but! 

Cockatease
Tartlette
Banshee

Ones I like because I like the words:
Vellum, because it reminds me of calligraphic parchment or illuminated manuscripts
Metamorph
Sumptuous Olive


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 20, 2005)

I just love;

Phloof
Smut
Mulch


----------



## love_and_hate (Oct 20, 2005)

Oooh. I kinda like those provocative names also. Especially Cockatease, B-cup, Blow and Cyber. 
I'm such a pervert! >.<
I also liked Sea Me, Llama, Pickle, and Sushi Flower. I'm sure there are more names that I think are cool, but I dont feel like actually thinking about them. 


Kali


----------



## tracie (Oct 20, 2005)

love nectar
bombshell
steamy
peacocky
beauty marked


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 20, 2005)

Underage
Lucky Green
Freshwater
Ola! Mango
Aquadisiac
Stars N' Rockets
Parfait Amour


----------



## Jude (Oct 20, 2005)

Plumage
Romp
Redcoco
Bagatelle
Deep Truth
Check Please
Taupe Notch
Pinking Sheer


----------



## bellezzadolce (Oct 20, 2005)

Love Nectar
Beauty Marked
Naked Launch
Lucky Jade
Lovecrush
Pinkaura


----------



## shygirl (Oct 20, 2005)

Enchantress
Retrospeck
Architecture

I don't use these but I think the names are cool:
Idol Eyes
Deep Truth
Woodwinked
Kitschmas


----------



## kare31 (Oct 20, 2005)

Foolish Me  (I feel this way most of the time)
Frankly Scarlet  (Have to love a GWTW reference)
Well Dressed  (I like to think that I am)
Sashimi Mimi  (Not a sushi fan but this name makes me smile)
Dovefeather  (Makes me think of the softest, smallest, fragile little bird)


----------



## Bexx (Oct 20, 2005)

Ummm,,,
Black Tied
Antieastablishment
De menthe
Flash of Flesh
Prrr


----------



## aziajs (Oct 20, 2005)

Explicit
Entice
Underage
Beaux
Hodgepodge
Hover
Bamboom
Sushi Flower
Vex
Samoa Silk
Varneesh


----------



## absolut_blonde (Oct 21, 2005)

Vex
Nocturnelle
Fabby
Cultured
High Strung
Well Dressed


----------



## xiahe (Oct 21, 2005)

Parfait Amour
Phloof!
Au Contraire
Nortunelle
Prrr
Peacocky
Parrot
Ola! Mango
Naked Lunch
Stars n' Rockets
Satellite Dreams
Twinks
Star Violet


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 21, 2005)

Woman of Means

*Say, Yeah!*

Deep In Love

Hug Me


----------



## galvanizer (Oct 21, 2005)

Powersurge
Rocker
Entice
Heavenly Bliss
Surreal
Luminary
High Strung
Curiositease
Hotscotch

there are lots more...


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 22, 2005)

cockatease
nymphette
peacocky
prrr
sushi flower
lust dust


----------



## MissFortune (Oct 22, 2005)

Cockatease
oi oi oi
pink clash


----------



## misslexa (Oct 22, 2005)

expensive pink
beauty marked
magic spell
prr
bombshell
nylon
bitter
steamy


----------



## ladydanger (Oct 26, 2005)

obviously, lady danger
rio babe
smut 
pink vivid
shadowy lady
nada
pink nouveau


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

cockatease & squirt LOL
I'd love to sit in on one of their meetings where they come up with these names. That would be so much fun!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Oct 28, 2005)

Spring bean has got to be my fave name out of everything they have!


----------



## baby_love (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah, I love the name Spring Bean, plus that's one of the best lip gloss's that I've ever had.  infact, it's probably the best.  Blue Peep, Nighttrain, Plumage, Bitter

yay.


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

minted (sounds so cool), aquadisiac (even though it sounds like a disease, it sounds pretty cool lol), cockatease (even though i dont own it but i love the name... so catchy), femme noir (just sounds fancy)


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 30, 2005)

Could've sworn I posted answers to a similar thread...but here are mine anyway:

Cockatease, Tartlette, Poetic Licence (because I'm a poet! so allow me that excess!), Damzel - because it sounds like a technopunk version of 'damsel'. Sorry, I love words, so excuse me getting carried away.

I like the sound of Pervette but don't have it. Femme Noir - sounds sophisticated, and makes 'women of colour' sound very desirable! So being one myself (woc), I might be a bit biased.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 30, 2005)

Beaux, Gorgeous Gold, A Bluer Blue, Sketch


----------



## xiahe (Oct 30, 2005)

Cockatease, Prrr, Electric Eel, Parrot, Squirt (lol), Aquadisiac, Minted, Au Contraire, Star Violet


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 30, 2005)

pervette, cockatease and squirt because I'm secretly a twelve year old boy.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Oct 31, 2005)

I love Tartlette, Underage, Sweet Inspiration, Pink Corture, Gigglefest, Pink Papillon and Forgery


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 31, 2005)

Nymphette, Indie Girl (specially since I am from Indianapolis Indiana (Indy), Say Yeah!, Paradisco


----------



## blepharisma (Oct 31, 2005)

guacamole


----------



## fabbyabby (Nov 1, 2005)

I find Haux usually catches people off guard


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 2, 2005)

Blow... when I told my mum what was in my package this week she looked at me all funnily and disapointed like, heh.


----------



## leppy (Nov 2, 2005)

Ambering Rose
Verushka
Sumptuous Olive
Earthly Delight


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 5, 2005)

Hepcat
peacocky
aquadisiac
cockatease
moistly


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 6, 2005)

Blue Absinthe
Ghetto Lipglass


----------



## blahblah_face (Nov 6, 2005)

say yeah!, cockatease, electron pink, endless love, blow, blooz, oi! oi! oi!, pink clash, indie girl, pretty twisted, bitter, smut, ingenue blue, plumage


----------



## Kittie (Nov 7, 2005)

I have to say I really love Sushi Flower and Electric Eel. However, I also like "Tint-O-Retto" just for the way it rolls off the tongue.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hot Tahiti
Sashimi Mimi


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Foxy Lady


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

Frankly Scarlet and Rebel


----------



## aeni (Feb 22, 2007)

Studio Mists.  Everyone knows all about MAC eye shadows.


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 22, 2007)

taupeless. har har har


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 27, 2007)

Smut and Pink Poodle


----------



## Cruella (Feb 27, 2007)

Sexie, Smut, Naked Lunch (love the Burroughs reference), Hepcat, Cyber and Sex Ray


----------



## babdora (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the names of lipglasses: Oi! Oi! Oi!, Prrr, Pink poodle, Bare fetish...


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2007)

Pervette
pure vanity
parfait amour
dollymix
sweet lust
aquadisiac
film noir
rocker
ruby woo
lady minx
explicit
Punkin'


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*Naked Lunch, again for the Burroughs reference as stated above.*


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*I also like Bitter, Zonk Bleu!, Humid, Kitchmas, and Shroom. *


----------



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

Creme de la Femme is my favorite, but I also like Viva Glam, Parfait Amour, Woodwinked and Mulch.  Mulch seems like a dull name, but who'd think to name an eyeshadow after it? Creative!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know a lot of LE names but I like:

Black Tied
Crystal Avalanche
Prrr
Blushbaby (Blush)
Springtime Skipper
Frankly Scarlet
Velvet Teddy
High Tea
Fresh Brew
Politely Pink
Ruby Woo


----------



## saturnine11 (Feb 28, 2007)

Heatherette, Cockatease, Sashimi Mimi, Sushiflower, B-Cup, Nymphette, La La Libertine, Poetic License, Petticoat, Of Corset!, Stereo Rose, Paradisco, Femme Noir, Frankly Scarlet, Beauty Marked.. hmm probably a ton more. mac has cute names usually. except for when they double or even triple name things.


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2007)

aquadisiac 
gorgeous gold


----------



## dreaeluna (Mar 5, 2007)

alt629 said:


> I used to like B-Cup and Underage because when I started buying MAC I was so amused that my purchases were autobiographical... but then my boobs grew and I got older... so there goes that.[/quote
> 
> that was funny, mine should be rhinoplasty I imagine it a black and blue e/s!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 26, 2007)

Lady Danger. Now that's an awesome name for a lipstick.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2007)

aquadisiac 
gorgeous gold
big t [its so ghetto!]
lil' sizzler


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 26, 2007)

Blow lipstick, from the Isabelle Blow collection. Kinky!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glamourpusskitty* 

 
_*I think Frankly Scarlet is my fave (I love Gone With The Wind lol*) and I also love Prrr 

xx_

 
Ok, I seriously didn't make that connection until now! LOL.  How sad is that? Now I like it even more.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 26, 2007)

i really like phloof, pompous blue, woodwinked and pink poodle (coz i love dogs...dork!!)


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 26, 2007)

Plink!
Nymphette
Phloof
Smut
De Menthe
Tenderling
Naked Lunch


----------



## astronaut (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Lady Danger. Now that's an awesome name for a lipstick._

 
I totally agree!

I also like Knight Divine and Sattelite Dreams


----------



## brookeab (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are the names that I LOVE

Flirty number
flash of flesh
stereo rose
naked you
petticoat
don't be shy
moth brown
earthly delight


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2007)

I have always really like peacocky, divine lime, and parrot.


----------



## franimal (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_pervette, cockatease and squirt because I'm secretly a twelve year old boy._

 
omg that is freaking hillarious!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 27, 2007)

Naked Lunch, Phloof! Shroom, Sweet Lust, Romping, Please me, Oversexed


----------

